# Going to court



## dubs2000uk (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Im currently taking my ex to court so I can get regular contact with my 7 yo daughter & her solicitor has raised the 'fact' (lol) that I have 'dangerous animals' in my house. (I do animal shows from giant bugs to Reptiles etc) 
She stated these were the royal pythons my daughter & I have in her bedroom in a locked rack but she then changed to the 6ft Boa constrictor kept in a locked viv in my bedroom. So until I get independent 'experts' to inspect my set ups & carry out a risk assessment my daughter is not allowed in my house until the outcome of the hearing in late January. Madness I know! 

Ive advised the solicitor of my certificate of registration with defra, insurance details & refered her to the DWA list & even offered to move the boa to a friends house on a temp basis for when I have my daughter round but the response was that moving the snake 4 times a week could in itself pose a risk. Really? A risk to who?

Has anyone had a similar experience & do any experts here have any advice? 

Thanks in advance.

Kris


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Many years ago I was in a similar position to you with a court case deciding who was to have custody of my daughter. As I was in posession of the family home I had an advantage over my ex who had buggered off with my best mate. The ex'es solicitor was a little weasel of a chap who had no mud to sling so he tried to use my reptile collection as an example of what a bad parent I was. He asked loads of questions on how dangerous they were and how much of my time was spent looking after these exotic hard to keep beasties. when I answered his questions with enthusiasm and gave him chapter and verse on how they were much easier than a cat or dog to keep and only needed feeding once a week he started to wither. He then asked how many reptiles I had. I grinned and asked 'species or individuals?' The magistrates butted in and said they did not think this line of questioning had any relevance as to my suitability as a parent and the matter was quickly dropped. I won custody of my daughter as a result. This was 30 years ago so it should be easier to get your point across nowadays. Remember, don't lose your rag but be firm and have a few facts at your fingertips. Compare the number of reptile related accidents to dogs and you should be fine. Harry


----------



## dubs2000uk (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Harry, thats good to hear you won! 
Do you know where I can find such statistics regarding injuries from pets, there was one on here a few back but cant find it?

Cheers.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Would it not look better if you did not keep reptiles in your 7 year olds bedroom ?


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

We had this issue with my OH's mental ex. She brought up the issue of animals in the house, in the end we had an arrangement that the animals were to be kept in locked enclosures, no animals in the room the kids slept in, the kids to be kept out the room when the reps were due to be fed. Pedantic when you know you're perfectly capable of keeping the kids safe from them, but had to be done to get results. Then we just had to provide pictures of the locked enclosures and the kids bedroom, so I'm really surprised they're taking it this much further? Bearing in mind back then we had all sorts from corns, false water cobras and burmese pythons? 
Hope it all goes okay for you, we found the courts to be pretty good, just stay calm as said, and try to offer suggestions as to how to get round the situation and be leniant where possible, will look much better for you. It was a bit easier for us in that respect cos every suggestion that was made to the ex she was like no, no, no, don't want that, no, no, no. And the judge made her mind up for her - in our favour :2thumb:


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

In my experience once it goes to court, ex's will look for any ***** in the armor.


----------



## Bithellio (Aug 1, 2011)

i know its been a while now but seeing your signature. is it a safe bet that its over?


----------

